# WLAN Signalstärke



## ddeldip (13. Jan 2010)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand von euch verraten wie man in java die Signalstärke (und am besten auch die SSID) eines WLAN Gerätes bestimmen kann? Dies sollte möglichst auch auf Handys übertragbar sein da später die Anwendung hauptsächlich auf Handys laufen soll. 
(Ich hoffe es gibt andere Möglichkeiten als das Einbinden nativen (z.B. C) Codes...)


----------



## The_S (14. Jan 2010)

Möchtest du jetzt eine SE oder eine ME App? Ich hab in beiden Fällen keine Ahnung, wie man das macht, aber evtl. wird dir in einem SE-Unterforum besser geholfen ...


----------



## Meldanor (14. Jan 2010)

Wir suchen eine Möglichkeit für ME, um über ein Handy die Signaltstärke von einem AccessPoint analyisieren zu können.


----------



## OiM86 (17. Jan 2010)

Also bei Symbian Handy hast du da mit Java schlechte Karten! Da musst du Symbian C++ verwenden


----------



## ddeldip (17. Jan 2010)

Wir schreiben das ganze Projekt jetzt in C# um. Damit es erstmal auf allen Handys mit Windows mobile läuft.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre anstelle von CLDC CDC zu benutzen, dazu muss man jedoch eine andere JVM installieren, was mir zu anstrengend war, da es nicht so funktionierte wie es dokumentiert war.


----------

